# "Wild"life from my trip to Louisiana.



## Hardrock (Jan 15, 2011)

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 16, 2011)

All are quite nice and pleasing.
If those were mine, I'd be happy about them.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 16, 2011)

A poetry with images

Regards


----------



## andy700 (Jan 16, 2011)

Great images, well done!


----------



## ayeelkay (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. They're all great, I find it hard to pick my favorites!


----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 17, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Ruqaiah (Jan 18, 2011)

the first one is awesome,, like it too much


----------



## EricD (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like you had a successful trip....nice scores!


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Formatted (Jan 18, 2011)

Some great photos there, real talent!


----------



## Curran (Jan 20, 2011)

Great shots of the wood ducks! And of everything else for that matter.


----------



## Blitz55 (Jan 20, 2011)

What are you using to get these shots? Their awesome.


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks eyerybody! I was using a Canon 50D 300 f4L and an original Canon 1.4 teleconverter.


----------



## bagged00 (Jan 23, 2011)

wow that is all i can say


----------



## Redfish (Jan 31, 2011)

Being from Baton Rouge, I really appreciate these. Great pics!


----------



## flasharps (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome shots!! 1,2 and 3 are my favorite!


----------

